# Planet janitor goes kindle at rock-bottom price



## Triceratops (Jan 12, 2012)

Rather than pay the $29.99 harback price for Planet Janitor Custodian of the Stars, my publisher has added a Kindle edition and dropped the price to 2.99. The Kindle edition has everything the hardback has, except, of course, the physical lithograph cover. But it does have the chapter heads, a great font and 26 illustrations. You can find it at the Kindle Store:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004IASH8K/?tag=brite-21

The Press Release is Here:

Press Release











What does the Gulf of Mexico oil spill and space junk have in common?





What if an experienced crew of trained professionals were on-hand to plug the Gulf of Mexico oil spill, and clean up the ocean? Author Chris Stevenson poses the pertinent question of how we will solve environmental disasters in the future. How would we handle an oil spill in space that threatens to enter our atmosphere? 



Stevenson says that we have other environmental problems that are just too big for current technology to handle. According to NASA, there are 19,000 objects larger than four inches in Earth’s orbit, just waiting to hit a satellite or spacecraft. In fact, the National Academy of Sciences calculated that the International Space Station has a one in five chance of being hit by rogue debris within a ten-year period.



The Aurora Reviews gives Stevenson “The highest praise... You would absolutely buy everything else this author had to offer." And Stevenson delivers in his latest novel Planet Janitor: Custodian of the Stars, which explores the possibilities faced by a future clean up crew. Stevenson got the idea for Planet Janitor when he “wondered who was going to clean up space junk, or at least reclaim it. How hazardous could or would it be to our future space missions?”



Stevenson has published numerous short stories for magazines like Amazing Stories, and Space and Time, nearly 350 newspaper articles for Sunset Publishing, and several fiction and non-fiction titles, including a collaboration with Ralph Nader. In his 1988 book Garage Sale Mania, about reclaiming and refurbishing junkyard parts, Stevenson stressed how important it was to recycle and fix everything before it was discarded. 



Planet Janitor will be the lead hardcover for January 2011 from Vancouver’s first and only science fiction press Engage SF, which is distributed by Ingram. With such shows as the X-files, Outer Limits, and Battlestar Galactica shot it Vancouver, B.C., the city has been screaming for a science fiction press for years.



Stevenson was a finalist in the L. Ron Hubbard Writers of the Future Contest, and is praised by author Jim Melvin, of The Death Wizard Chronicles: “In the imagination department, few active writers can hold their own against Chris Stevenson. His mind goes places that the rest of us reach only in our dreams. I thoroughly enjoy his work.”



Usually authors sit in a cozy armchair dreaming up heroic actions for their characters. Stevenson is unique in that he received a commendation for bravery from the U.S. Department of the Interior, for evacuating a burning building with a bullhorn, putting out the fire, and being hospitalized for injuries sustained in combating the fire.



Planet Janitor follows a crew of environmental heroes, who clean up space trash, divert rogue meteors from shipping lanes, and clean the Earth’s atmosphere and oceans. Their latest mission involves a clean up job that no one else wants, a 12 light-year trip to a newly found habitable planet in the Tau Ceti system. What they find will pose an ethical dilemma, test their wits, and threaten their very survival.



According to the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration 75% of the oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico is unaccounted for. According to the U.S. Congress, the amount of space trash in orbit will double within seven years. In a world where environmental disasters are destroying our ecosystem, we need a specialized crew like Planet Janitor that can get the job done.


----------



## Triceratops (Jan 15, 2012)

Okay, we've got it up for a free Kindle download today until midnight. You can snag a copy at Kindle. A review isn't necessary, but I sure would like to know what you think of the interior artwork.

Thanks for your time,

Chris


----------



## Triceratops (Mar 12, 2012)

PJ has just hit the top 100 Best-Sellers list for Childrens and Science Fiction, with its best ranking since January 1rst. We've sold 26 copies just in the past two days. This is a miracle for any SF book, and just the kind of kick in rear we needed, since John Carter is coming out full steam.

The amazing thing is, my publisher informed me that 2/3rds of the overall sales have come from England. This was a nice surprise, and I have to look no further than the Chronicles site to extend my deepest appreciation for all those who supported me, bought the e-book and took advantage of the free trial offers, which have been many. More prequel shorts are in the works, and these will be offered free as well.

Thank you, my friends across the pond. 

Chris


----------



## DrMclony (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats on the good sales! I'd love for my UK sales to pick up (since the US buyers sometimes don't like my British English lol) I will have to check your book out


----------



## Triceratops (Mar 13, 2012)

DrMclony said:


> Congrats on the good sales! I'd love for my UK sales to pick up (since the US buyers sometimes don't like my British English lol) I will have to check your book out



I adore British/English, so I'll support you on that front and check your book out.

chris


----------



## Triceratops (Aug 14, 2012)

* Planet Janitor review in SF magazine Tales of the Talisman *

          		               	Posted on 14 Aug 2012 by Alexis       	   	   	  	 
 Planet Janitor was reviewed in the science fiction magazine Tales of the Talisman - Volume 8, Issue 1. Here is the full review:

 There  is something so satisfying about a truly well-done piece of  science  fiction. A good Sci-Fi tale gives the reader a glimpse into a  possible  future. Plus, not to mention, science fiction is fun. This is a  perfect  way to describe Chris Stevenson’s novel, _Planet Janitor Custodian of the Stars_—satisfying and fun.

 Zachary Crowe, “Zaz” to his friends, is Captain of the _Shenandoah_.   Along with his crew of misfits and outcasts they are a sort of outer   space Jack-of-all-trades for hire. They tend to be a bit accident prone,   but always seem to get the job done. Zaz and the rest of his crew at   Planet Janitor have a sketchy reputation which is all the more reason   for surprise when Orion Industries hire them for the job of a lifetime.

 When  Orion Industries discovers a new planet they see immediate  profit  potential. However there is a biological mess which needs to be   “cleaned” before the planet can be utilized—enter Planet Janitor.  Though  the trip to the new planet is a 12-year jaunt, Zaz and crew take  the  contract as the payoff will be more money than they could ever  hope to  spend.

 The job gets off to a rocky start  however as the Shenandoah  crashes on the new planet leaving the crew  shipwrecked. The mysteries  start to deepen as the crew discovers the  remains of an apparent  genocide. They must also fight off genetically  engineered creatures and  the alien masters who created them all the  while dealing with the  disappearance of crew members, the hardships of  an extreme climate,  psychological trauma of being stranded, and simply  trying to get along  with each other as they merely try to survive.

 Chris Stevenson’s novel, _Planet Janitor: Custodian of the Stars_   is highly entertaining. The technology is believable and really   grounded in science. This is always an important factor for solid   Sci-Fi. The characters are well-developed and their individual   storylines will suck the reader right in. There is enough action, humor,   and even a touch of romance mixed in to satisfy even the casual  science  fiction fan. This makes Planet Janitor Custodian of the Stars  an easy  recommend.

 —Shawn Oetzel
 Tales of the Talisman — Volume 8, Issue 1.
You can purchase a copy of the book here.
Or check out the Planet Janitor website.


----------



## Triceratops (Aug 15, 2012)

Just appeared as a guest blogger in Coffee Time Romance. It was nice snuggle with the purdy gurls that got brains. I'm talking writing a fantasy/thriller/romance that has a non-alpha male POV character and flipping the Beauty and the Beast around on its ear.

WHEN IS A WEREWOLF BOOK NOT A WEREWOLF BOOK?

Here's the link below. I sure could use some female perspective on my explanation and reasoning for tackling this story. 

http://coffeetimeromance.com/Coffee...-book-not-a-werewolf-book-by-chris-stevenson/

Chris


----------

